# Second Black Man Dies At Home Of Prominent Democratic Donor



## VeryBecoming (Jan 8, 2019)

On early Monday morning, a deceased black man was reportedly found in the West Hollywood home of Ed Buck, a prominent Democratic donor who came under investigation a year and a half ago when another black man, Gemmel Moore, died in his apartment. Prosecutors declined to charge Buck in the first death after the Los Angeles County district attorney’s office found insufficient evidence against him.

*What do we know happened?*
According to the Los Angeles _Times_, a man died in Buck’s apartment on Laurel Avenue sometime between midnight and 2 a.m. Paramedics attempted CPR on him, but he died on the scene. The man has not been named, but a law enforcement source described him to the _Times_ and KTLAas a black man in his 50s. Per Buck’s attorney Seymour Amster, the man was a friend of the Democratic donor.

“From what I know, it was an old friend who died of an accidental overdose, and, unfortunately, we believe that the substance was ingested at some place other than the apartment,” Amster told the Los Angeles _Times_. “The person came over intoxicated.”

*Though the official cause of death has not yet been reported, Los Angeles County Sheriff’s Lieutenant Derrick Alfred admitted to KTLA that the resemblance this case bore to the first incident of a man dying in Buck’s apartment was eerie.

“It is suspicious that this has happened twice now,” Alfred said. Buck, however, is not currently in custody, nor is he considered a suspect.*

*Who is Ed Buck?*
Buck, 65, is a major political donor who gave $23,600 to various California races and causes through June 2018, per campaign-finance records. Most famously, he led a campaign to impeach Arizona Republican governor Evan Mecham in 1987.

*What happened with the case involving Gemmel Moore?*
In July 2017, Gemmel Moore, a 26-year-old black man who worked as an escort, was found dead in Buck’s apartment from an accidental methamphetamine overdose, per a coroner’s report. At the time, Amster argued that Buck had nothing to do with the death, even though his apartment was reportedly covered in drug paraphernalia.

But a notebook found in Moore’s possessions suggests otherwise. According to the _Times__, _which reviewed the journal, Moore wrote about using crystal methamphetamine, saying that “Ed Buck is the one to thank.”

“He gave me my first injection of chrystal [sic] meth,” the entry read.

Activists in the area say Buck has a history of preying on young black man and pressuring them into partaking in dangerous drug use.

*How has the public responded?*
On Monday evening, more than 100 people gathered outside of Buck’s West Hollywood to demand justice for Moore and the second man, as well as Buck’s arrest. There, Cannick proclaimed that the district attorney’s office and sheriff’s office “have blood on their hands” for failing to hold Buck accountable.

“This was preventable,” she said. “We knew he hadn’t stopped, that it was only a matter of time before this happened again. And now it’s only a matter of time before it happens a third time if he’s not stopped."

Full story.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 8, 2019)

I was JUST getting ready to post this!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 8, 2019)

https://www.azcentral.com/story/new...r-evan-mecham-arizona-impeachment/2512190002/



https://binged.it/2Fg2iZ1


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jan 8, 2019)

Wow, this is crazy. 

My mind immediately went to the movie _Requiem For A Dream_, during one of the last scenes, when Jennifer Connelly did that gross sex party for drugs. The things people do for their own satisfaction. This guy doesn't give a crap about anyone but himself.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jan 8, 2019)

The guy who died in 2017 said it was Buck that injected him with meth for the first time. Is there a whole fetish for watching other people take drugs, get addicted and die of an overdose or is this guy one of a kind?  

The first victim’s  journal entries should have been enough to charge Buck back in 2017.


----------



## LadyPBC (Jan 8, 2019)

Dang!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Jan 8, 2019)

The first one was a young escort who died of a drug overdose. The new guy was in his 50s? There is definitely something strange afoot, and truth tends to be stranger than fiction.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 8, 2019)

GreenEyedJen said:


> Wow, this is crazy.
> 
> My mind immediately went to the movie _Requiem For A Dream_, during one of the last scenes, when Jennifer Connelly did that gross sex party for drugs. The things people do for their own satisfaction. This guy doesn't give a crap about anyone but himself.


Oddly enough, my mind went to the scene in Pulp Fiction where they brought the woman to the "doctor" and stuck a needle in her heart. That was before I saw the part about the journal.


----------



## Shula (Jan 9, 2019)

Pat Mahurr said:


> s there a whole fetish for watching other people take drugs, get addicted and die of an overdose or is this guy one of a kind?



Why yes, there is. I unfortunately stumbled upon a story about it right when this came out yesterday. This guy likes to kill them but there is a whole market of white folks and black/brown gays deliberately doing this as part of sex play. WHITE MEN preying upon black MEN. It was written in a publication that brought light to things like this for black and brown lbgtq folks. Apparently, meth is a crisis in their population as well while I'm sitting here thinking it was a rural white folks' drug. I was so sickened that I opted not to post it. I think it was on Jamilah Lemieux's Twitter but the gist of it was that white pimps hooking black gay males on meth is actually a thing. Like on purpose to move their product, they target black gay males and even use clandestine ways of getting them high on meth without them knowing. When I read how they got the drugs into their systems, I was ready for the apocalypse. Sickening. So they get them hooked and kind of force them into prostitution to support the drug habit that some of them did NOT sign up for when you see how they put the drugs in their bodies without them even knowing in some cases. I was legit too disturbed to post the link. I did not know this world was that wild and I grew up where I thought I saw everything.

*article info poofed*

FAIR WARNING:I really wish I could un-see and un-know this.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jan 9, 2019)

Wooooowww!  I had no idea!  Thanks for the info and the warning.  I’m going to wait a couple hours before I decide whether to read the article or not.  





Shula said:


> Why yes, there is. I unfortunately stumbled upon a story about it right when this came out yesterday. This guy likes to kill them but there is a whole market of white folks and black/brown gays deliberately doing this as part of sex play. WHITE MEN preying upon black MEN. It was written in a publication that brought light to things like this for black and brown lbgtq folks. Apparently, meth is a crisis in their population as well while I'm sitting here thinking it was a rural white folks' drug. I was so sickened that I opted not to post it. I think it was on Jamilah Lemieux's Twitter but the gist of it was that white pimps hooking black gay males on meth is actually a thing. Like on purpose to move their product, they target black gay males and even use clandestine ways of getting them high on meth without them knowing. When I read how they got the drugs into their systems, I was ready for the apocalypse. Sickening. So they get them hooked and kind of force them into prostitution to support the drug habit that some of them did NOT sign up for when you see how they put the drugs in their bodies without them even knowing in some cases. I was legit too disturbed to post the link. I did not know this world was that wild and I grew up where I thought I saw everything.
> 
> 
> ETA: Found it. The story is in a pub called The Gay Star News and mentions Ed Buck. Forgive me for not posting the link but if you think it's a worth read for educational purposes, I listed the pub name to google. I swear every time I see just how depraved these folks and their country is in their lust and fetish for black flesh...I just feel really bad for black men sometimes.
> ...


----------



## Shula (Jan 9, 2019)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Wooooowww!  I had no idea!  Thanks for the info and the warning.  I’m going to wait a couple hours before I decide whether to read the article or not.




Good idea. I really try to monitor what I allow my eyes to see and that was a bad call, ngl.


----------



## Shula (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## vevster (Jan 10, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> I was JUST getting ready to post this!!!


Me too. Wild story.


----------



## vevster (Jan 10, 2019)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> The first one was a young escort who died of a drug overdose. The new guy was in his 50s? There is definitely something strange afoot, and truth tends to be stranger than fiction.


I'm thinking they were lovers and mutual drug users.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jan 10, 2019)

Wooooow


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 10, 2019)

Sickening.

There is so much sick fetishes out there and it’s apparent from this headline that black girls and women are not the only victims.

I can already picture what occurred: he loves vulnerable black boys and men who stroke his ego, there is probably even a raceplay component involved. He lures them in with nice things, gifts and holiday trips, and slowly introduces drugs to the mix. They soon become so dependent on getting a fix they turn to him to maintain, in exchange for new recruits of other young black boys and men and Lord knows what else.

Pure evil. He doesn’t care if they drop dead. And he is being protected because of his money. Hope they nail him.


----------



## brg240 (Jan 12, 2019)

This is insane, I hope that he is charged and goes to jail.

I wonder if someone higher up in  the police/district attorney is involved somehow.


----------



## vevster (Jan 14, 2019)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...eless-black-man-called-n-r-injected-meth.html


----------



## brg240 (Sep 17, 2019)

https://ktla.com/2019/09/17/dem-don...ged-with-operating-west-hollywood-drug-house/

the prominent Democratic donor and LGBTQ political activist Ed Buck was arrested Tuesday and charged with operating a drug house and providing methamphetamine to a 37-year-old man who overdosed last week, officials said.

Buck was charged with three counts of battery causing serious injury, administering methamphetamine and maintaining a drug house, according to the Los Angeles County district attorney’s office. Buck is accused of injecting the victim, who survived, with methamphetamine on Sept. 11.

He is due in court Wednesday.

The charges come after two mysterious deaths in his Laurel Avenue apartment in West Hollywood. In both cases, African American men — Gemmel Moore 26, and Timothy Dean, 55 — were found dead inside. The first death in 2017 involved drugs, but authorities said there was insufficient evidence to file charges.

--------------------------------------
smh. okay why is he injecting people. Everything about this is terrible and scary. I'm glad he was finally arrested


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Sep 18, 2019)

Why methamphetamine?  It can increase drive which may be the reason for it usage.


----------



## vevster (Sep 18, 2019)

Another one. Plus he is still not being charged with manslaughter!!!

Damn being rich is good.


----------



## Laela (Sep 18, 2019)

wow.. so it's safe to say he's a "serial killer"...this is unbelievable!






brg240 said:


> https://ktla.com/2019/09/17/dem-don...ged-with-operating-west-hollywood-drug-house/
> 
> the prominent Democratic donor and LGBTQ political activist Ed Buck was arrested Tuesday and charged with operating a drug house and providing methamphetamine to a 37-year-old man who overdosed last week, officials said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Sep 18, 2019)

I was checking out some of his donations... how ironic he'd donated to Adam Schiff, supposedly for_ The Trevor Project ,_which focuses on suicide prevention in the LBGTQ community. Wondering  if he gave that donation back.. or even what he thinks about Buck!



brg240 said:


> I wonder if someone higher up in  the police/district attorney is involved somehow.


----------



## vevster (Sep 19, 2019)

A black woman has been following Ed Buck for years.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Sep 19, 2019)

vevster said:


> Another one. Plus he is still not being charged with manslaughter!!!
> 
> Damn being rich is good.


Being white is better


----------



## prettywhitty (Sep 19, 2019)

vevster said:


> Another one. Plus he is still not being charged with manslaughter!!!
> 
> Damn being rich is good.





SpiritJunkie said:


> Being white is better


Rich+White= Teflon. The privilege is mind boggling.


----------



## Laela (Oct 6, 2019)




----------

